# Dentists in Limerick



## 72MUST (12 Dec 2007)

Hi

Any recommendation for cheap, competent dentist within 20 miles Limerick? Any idea on approx cost of root canal work ?

Thanks


----------



## beautfan (12 Dec 2007)

I went to Dr. C Shields in Limerick.  Excellent - had 3 sets of root canal.  You have to forget the word cheap though I'm afraid.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Dec 2007)

Michael Galvin (Barrington Street) is excellent, but the same applies — forget about cheap. I'll be interested to see what other recommendations come up here...


----------



## gnashers (12 Dec 2007)

I have to second Dr Galvin as a reccomendation, if you're nervous about dentists he has a lovely manner and very gentle hands... but not cheap


----------



## Mar123 (12 Dec 2007)

Are there any good dentists in Limerick who work on a Saturday?


----------

